# Yogurt



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*How much of my homemade Greek Yogurt is okay to feed her? I make it with 2% milk and always put the jam at the bottom of the jar and then the rest is yogurt, so all she gets is the yogurt. I've been putting like 1/2 tbsp in her food in morning, because she really likes it and eats all her breakfast. Then I eat the rest of the jar and I usually end up giving her a couple of tastes while I'm finishing up the jar.*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds good! But Americans don't really know what true Greek yogurt is---it comes w/a very thick skin on the top and more often than not is made w/sheep or goat milk! You can get dairy also. 
The yogis marketed in the US are made for the US palate. I am not saying they are not good---they are fine, just not what I would call a true Greek yogurt!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like your giving the right amount. It's good Mia likes it. I buy Fage or Chobani nonfat, I like them best and so does Zoe.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Sounds good! But Americans don't really know what true Greek yogurt is---it comes w/a very thick skin on the top and more often than not is made w/sheep or goat milk! You can get dairy also.
> The yogis marketed in the US are made for the US palate. I am not saying they are not good---they are fine, just not what I would call a true Greek yogurt!


*I've never had the true Greek Yogurt. My ex-boss and her husband are from Greece and Yanni loves my yogurt..so I guess I don't do too bad a job on it. But, he also told me about real Greek Yogurt. His wife, Ana, loves my raspberry yogurt. I'm glad Mia loves it so much. I never have to buy yogurt, because I get a starter for the next batch from the existing batch before I put it in jars.*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sounds like your giving the right amount. It's good Mia likes it. I buy Fage or Chobani nonfat, I like them best and so does Zoe.


*My daughter taught me how to make my own and I like it much better than store bought. The store bought Greek always seems to have a horrible aftertaste to me...especially the Chiobani. I can make it with whole milk, [email protected] or [email protected] I usually use [email protected] and put some type of jam in the bottom of the jar and then put the yogurt on top. Even my husband loves it and he's not a yogurt eater. He will ask when he's home if I have any of my yogurt in the fridge, so I usually try to time a batch when he's going to be home for a few days.*


----------

